# seed ?



## blondlebanese

if i had 10 plants and for some reason one of them turned hermi and pollinated the rest, would the seeds from the 9 pollinated plants be regular plain seeds?


----------



## pcduck

Be hermie seeds.


----------



## blondlebanese

why?  the other nine didn't hermie.  they were just pollinated.


----------



## WeedHopper

What duck is saying is,,the plants were seeded by the  hermaphrodite. SO ,,,,,all the seeds will be trash.


----------



## Hushpuppy

The plant that hermied and produced pollen is the one that gives the Herm trait to the seeded plants. Not worth keeping. will only cause more heart-ache


----------



## Rosebud

BUMMER, don't you hate that... sorry.. better luck next time...


----------



## Grower13

some of the best pot I ever smoked will hermie on you....... even know some who keep the seeds she throws......... there are at least 4 peeps here holding the cut  now....... at least 2 here have seeds from it......... it's not easy to grow....... but when you get her right....... there's not much out there better period........ so yes hermies are generally considered bad....... there are exceptions.


----------



## blondlebanese

are you saying that out of one hundred seeds there might be a few good ones?  that is a lot of heartache.   just what is considered a hermie?  my last grow every plant had at least one hundred seeds.  thats a hermie.  what if there are only two or three?  i get that a lot.


----------



## WeedHopper

I think he is saying some weed is so good ,,a few seeds isnt a Problem.
 I had a strain i was growing that would throw a few nanners,,but damn it was tasty.


----------



## Grower13

blondlebanese said:


> are you saying that out of one hundred seeds there might be a few good ones?  that is a lot of heartache.   just what is considered a hermie?  my last grow every plant had at least one hundred seeds.  thats a hermie.  what if there are only two or three?  i get that a lot.




some very good mj strains will Hermie sometimes........ they'll throw a few seeds into a couple of buds....... personally I'll over look a stray seed here and there for high quality mj.......... now one that throws 100's of seeds ain't gonna get it done and should be destroyed......... imho one like that isn't good for mj's future........ I'm also not sure if breeding any mj that hermies easy and often should be keep in the mj gene pool at all......... Hippy slayer is a strain that hermies sometimes......... the RKS in it is not tameable according to someone I know who spent a good amount of time trying to tame it....... unsuccessfully........ it's advertisement should recommend newbie's wear a helmet before smoking it.


----------



## blondlebanese

how much potency is lost when a plant turns hermie?


----------



## Hushpuppy

It is a matter of how much energy is diverted to producing seeds. The more a plant is pollinated, the more it will produce seeds, the more energy is diverted from trichome and thc production. Impossible to judge how much as there are multiple variables that haven't been measured.


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops

WeedHopper said:


> What duck is saying is,,the plants were seeded by the  hermaphrodite. SO ,,,,,all the seeds will be trash.



This is not sound insight.

Cannabis has a gene that allows for its own procreation in the event it hasnt been pollinated, of course this can be dominant or recessive, but the fact of the matter is that stress is what induces this last ditch effort to procreate.  Its not bad genetics..

Most every clone only cut I run will hermie in flower if I stress the plants..  However, in my 10 years of cultivating, Ive yet to have a plant go herm that I didnt purposely fem myself..

Get your nutes, environment and photoperiod integrity down and you will never see hermies, I dont care what anyone says, they dont know what they are talking about.

Here are the major culprits in bloom for cannabis to resort to self pollination.

Temp, outside of the correct perameters and the cooresponding rh can lead to hermies.

Overfeeding will lead to hermies in many cases, it stresses the plant.

Light leaks interrupting the photoperiod (plant perceives it has come to the end of flowering season and will start producing pollen to procreate.)

Low RH, the vapor pressure deficit for cannabis puts the best rh at about 70% for optimal growth, however almost every grower runs low rh in bloom, thus negatively affecting yield and inducing stress to the plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I believe it is sound insight.  When a plant is pollenated by a hermy plant it now has a greater chance of hermying itself as it has been bred into it.  I personally do not want any plant in my grows that hermies with stress.  The chances of getting through an indoor grow with no stress inducers is very slim.  There are great stable strains out there.  I have grown for over 4 decades and I can say that hermies are a fairly recent development in cannabis cultivation and I believe  that it is related to making of fem seeds.  Used to be you never saw hermies regardless of the stress.


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I believe it is sound insight.  When a plant is pollenated by a hermy plant it now has a greater chance of hermying itself as it has been bred into it.  I personally do not want any plant in my grows that hermies with stress.  The chances of getting through an indoor grow with no stress inducers is very slim.  There are great stable strains out there.  I have grown for over 4 decades and I can say that hermies are a fairly recent development in cannabis cultivation and I believe  that it is related to making of fem seeds.  Used to be you never saw hermies regardless of the stress.



It honestly doesnt matter what plants you have in your garden.. I can force them all to hermie..

I can force all of mine to do the same thing.. Sometimes I do on purpose..

Unless you are running some really low grade landraces untouched by humans, I can probably safely assume you are running some form of hybrids which will have the dominant genetic predisposition for hermaphroditic behavior.

How much or little stress can cause this would be a phenotype for that genome.  We have bred primarily dominant phenotypes for the hermie response into almost everything these days.  But it doesnt have to manifest.. If conditions are met, not only will the plant not hermie, its genetically incapable even though it carries the genes.  In other plants that are hermaphorditic we see the same thing.  Same way your body cant just get a fever without a catalyst.  its just not possible. Our bodies, if starved for example, will start digesting itself until the point of death if we dont eat.  Not exactly desirable, but it is controllable. 

Some require barely any stress, some require something like a solution of silver thiosulfate to activate this response.

The thing is, cannabis is pretty picky in this area, and has no qualms with selfing in order to procreate, its genetic code, its not a mutation, its not something we can take away, we can only control its emergence by keeping the plant in conditions that negate its need to self procreate.  Its not the first reaction because it is cannabis genetic protocol in the event something signals to the plant that its not going to make it to the end, or, it has gone long enough without being pollinated.

Ive an undergraduate plant biology and my primary studies were in vascular plant systematics and nutrient synthesis, and while I never really ever learned about cannabis specifically apart from its classification, we did learn why this happens, cannabis is unique in that it is both dioecious, and hermaphroditic.

For example, a fever is not desirable, in fact, they quite suck lol... But given the correct stress and our bodies will do something we might not like, for example, raise our body temperature to incapacitating levels.. But the purpose of a fever is to kill viral infections that cant handle the higher temperatures.  The best way to get rid of a fever is to let it run its course, but instead people take stuff to lower their temp, but they arent addressing the viral infection the fever was trying to eliminate.

Not the most analogous argument one could make, but I think you get what I am saying lol


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops

Grower13 said:


> some of the best pot I ever smoked will hermie on you....... even know some who keep the seeds she throws......... there are at least 4 peeps here holding the cut  now....... at least 2 here have seeds from it......... it's not easy to grow....... but when you get her right....... there's not much out there better period........ so yes hermies are generally considered bad....... there are exceptions.



What are the genetics? What about the cut is so temperamental if I may?


----------



## WeedHopper

Isnt Mother Nature wonderful....yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops

WeedHopper said:


> Isnt Mother Nature wonderful....yehaaaaaaaaaa



never met her lol..  Im one of those weirdos who believes life was designed by God..

I look at dna like a codec, it functions identical to a program, albeit a super program that surpasses the complexity of any code written by humans, but it is a program nonetheless..  

I dont need proof, I think a designer exists necessarily... I guess maybe conceptually that is my proof lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Im an Atheist and i will leave it at that. We dont talk religion here or i would tell you what i think of your God.
Peace out


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops

WeedHopper said:


> Im an Atheist and i will leave it at that. We dont talk religion here or i would tell you what i think of your God.
> Peace out



Thats cool, Im 'A-religious' lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes you most definitely are that. Lol


----------



## yarddog

FemFlopPollenDrops said:


> What are the genetics? What about the cut is so temperamental if I may?


G13 is not on this forum anymore.    i have this cut, but have not run it through flower yet.   from what i gather, she is very picky in flower. i've heard many people say they loved the smoke, but would never want to run her again. most people run her a few times, get upset because they cannot get her dialed in, and just toss her out. 
i've never smoked anything that hit you this hard, if you don't want to lose 1.5 hr, dont smoke it.  
the roadkill skunk is what makes it so unstable. not many seeds were released. sorry i do not know more. 
   Kraven can help you if your still interested.


----------



## FemFlopPollenDrops

yarddog said:


> G13 is not on this forum anymore.    i have this cut, but have not run it through flower yet.   from what i gather, she is very picky in flower. i've heard many people say they loved the smoke, but would never want to run her again. most people run her a few times, get upset because they cannot get her dialed in, and just toss her out.
> i've never smoked anything that hit you this hard, if you don't want to lose 1.5 hr, dont smoke it.
> the roadkill skunk is what makes it so unstable. not many seeds were released. sorry i do not know more.
> Kraven can help you if your still interested.



Yeah I suppose Ive run a few temperamental cuts before myself, usually after a run or two and taking notes getting em dialed isnt too bad...  ChemD comes to mind, usually finicky about the calmag but I just try to read what the plants are telling me the first round, then catch it before on the next. I feel like its most beneficial to write your own profiles and use custom blends of fert salts to achieve a really dialed profile but once you have it you never really worry about feeding again in the correct proportions..  Or, just grow with organic components and let the plant dictate its uptake for the most part..

I really really prefer organic grows but for alot of reasons I stick with custom salts... You know who has a nice line of nutes that gets slept on but was one of the most forgiving was gh's vegan line.. Its not really popular with growers unless Im missing something, but when I used it I never really ph'd or measured out increments exactly, it was very forgiving within reason and I had great results in coco with it, Im really shocked more growers dont use it considering how forgiving it was..  smelled kinda funny but my plants responded very well to it..


----------

